# How to subcribe for only updates to OP?



## networkproblems (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to subscribe to a thread and only get notifications when there is an update to the OP? This would be useful for ROM/Kernel/Theme release threads. I've searched, but can't find a way other than some sort of scripting.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You can't. If your rom uses goo.im, you can use the goo manager app on your phone for notification of updates.


----------

